# My Nano [Possibly Pic Heavy]



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey All,

Been here for quite some time, but recently got back into the hobby.
It's not much, but here it is. Mostly complete, minus some more coral. Tried to go as clean as possible.

The tank is a 12in cube.

The stand is DIY. Overcompensated a bit, and it can probably hold a 350 gallon, but it works!

Livestock are 2 Clownfish, 1 Fire Shrimp, 1 Devil's Armour Zoa, 4 Nass Snails, and 2 Astrea.

Done, for now.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Fixing the size issue, lol.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

iGeeve said:


> Fixing the size issue, lol.


Upgrading already?? 

Good looking tank there mate. Nice work on the stand too.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks!
As soon as I got close to finishing this one, I already want to upgrade.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

iGeeve said:


> Thanks!
> As soon as I got close to finishing this one, I already want to upgrade.


this is correct artistic approach . I am on the same page. Piece completed >> start new one.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

damn bro build me a stand. diy stand looks nice man


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty sweet little setup there.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Figured I'd throw in a pic of the latest addition, a RBTA.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice rockscape for a cube tank, it looks good! I find that kind of rock, with lots of nice deep footings, is great for bubble tip nems, they get a good hold and tend to stay where you place them.


----------

